

US district court for DC orders ICANN to seize .ir domains - mh8h
http://www.thetower.org/0607-u-s-district-court-issues-writ-to-seize-irans-internet-domain/

======
lotsofmangos
If this standard was applied right across the board, only places like Costa
Rica or Sweden would be allowed domains.

